# Urgent Plant Problem



## TheGoldenBetta (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello guys, I have not been active on this website very much, but I have a problem. I just got back from the pet store with a live plant for my aquariums. This is called cherry hedge. Right away while doing research, everybody identified it as a non-aquatic plant. I now have honestly no ideas of what to do with it. Any suggestions or tips?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Take it back. 

If they ask why, tell them you don't want a non-aquatic plant in your aquarium.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Take it back.
> 
> If they ask why, tell them you don't want a non-aquatic plant in your aquarium.


Yup what they said.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Pet stores are notorious for selling non-aquatic plants as "aquarium plants". I still feel bad for buying that Peacock Fern :/


----------



## TheGoldenBetta (Jul 8, 2013)

Does anybody know if I could get a full refund? BTW thanks for responding everybody.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Do you still have the original packaging?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm sure they'll take the plant back. If they hesitate, gently, but forcefully, express your displeasure that they sell terrestrial plants that will die and rot in your tank as aquatic.

You might print this out (or something similar). I found it by Googling "Freshwater Cherry Hedge."

http://ezinearticles.com/?Live-Plants-to-Avoid-in-Your-Freshwater-Aquarium&id=4281551


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I see a link and I have to click on it. :lol:

Yep, Cherry Hedge= non-aquatic 
The truth is in the pudding


----------



## TheGoldenBetta (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you Russell for the website, and I do have the bag they gave it to me in. I did untie the top though so that air could circulate. Also, this pet store has a 48 hour refund guarantee if something happens to a fish that you bought there.


----------



## TheGoldenBetta (Jul 8, 2013)

I feel so powerful! I got an exchange for a new AQUATIC plant that looks pretty nice. I didn't even print out the info, but thanks anyways Russel. I went right to the point and the lady took me back and BOOM! New plant! Lol thanks everybody for the confidence.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

;-) It's great that you got a new plant.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You are so welcome! I figured you'd get a refund or a different plant. Going in armed and polite usually gets good results.

Happy, happy!


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

some places sell emersed and submerged plant species.both are considered aquatic.however submerged species are also considered fully aquatic.they also sell terestrial plants.i personally like being able to purchase both fully and semi-aquatic.lots of people love their lucky bamboo. i love my emersed peacock fern.it is up to the consumer to research both their live stock and fauna before purchase if for no other reason than proper care.it can seem time consuming ,but so can returning things to the store.try keeping a pocket sized notebook with plant names and descriptions or use smart phones to get a quick insight.i found most lfs employees either unreliable or misinformed.i leave it up to myself to be the responsible party in the end.


----------

